
A new form of matter may lie just beyond the periodic table - fanf2
https://m.phys.org/news/2018-06-periodic-table.html
======
okket
Previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17321322](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17321322)

~~~
dang
Missed that one. Thanks!

